# Super Premium 2nds by Villazon



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

What's everyone's opinion of these?? I have mine but didn't want to skew the comments.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-P2A&cat=3
CI's description......
_________________________________________________
Another superstar from the home of Punch & Hoyo!

Can a second really be "super-premium"? It would be difficult for the Villazon factory to make a bad cigar. In fact, between the likes of Punch, Hoyo de Monterrey, and Excalibur, this factory is home to some of the finest brands, produced by among the most accomplished blenders and torcedors in Central America.

Super-Premium 2nds are available in one size only: a 4.5" x 50 sparkplug of a smoke offering complex flavors and a sassy, enchanting flavor - this Rothschild is a hands-down winner. To me, it tastes exactly like a Punch or Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild. But the beauty of it is, we're throwing it out there at a price that's 65% less! So that means a delicious, full-bodied smoking experience that won't break the bank. Each is handmade in Honduras using only choice long-fillers and wrappers. These tasty little gems are one of the finest pound-for-pound values for the full-bodied cigar smoker.
____________________________________________________________


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

Since no one jumped in I will ramble off my 2 cents worth.
The ones I have are from Feb of 07 (I date almost all my cigars) so they have some age on them and being that they were seconds I didn't give them much thought. But I went digging for something that had a little age on it and this is what I pulled out. As you can read above they are from the Villazon factory and they are seconds of Punch and HDM and I think others too. As a second the one I had did not look perfect like some of the premium stix I usually smoke. It wasn't completely straight and the cap was a little off. But the wrapper looked fantastic, was the very splotchy dark brown/brown mix that some maduro's look like and was a very thick wrapper that had lots of texture. 

After the clip I took a pre-light draw and it was just about perfect. Lit it up in the usual fashion and the taste was great. It was a dark super rich thick maduro that let off tons of white smoke. Like chewing on a espresso brownie. It burned super straight and stayed lit even after forgetting about it in ashtray as watched "Tears in the Sun." There was hardly any spice but maybe just enough to give a complexity. A little earth, a touch of spice and whole lotta coco/chocolate sweetness. The only bad thing I could say about this stick is that it did get a little hot toward the end. That may have been because I was enjoying it too much and not letting it rest. 

THe bar was pretty high as I smoked a 2 year old Torano 59 gold boxer the night before and it exceeded all expectations for a stick that costed a mere dollar.

I live for sticks like these regardless of price.


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Got a bundle of these for $30, so $1.20/stick.
Lit one up couple days ago after just 2 weeks of rest at 65%.
Thought it was smooth with no wrapper issues. Not complex or strong, but a good solid stick. Plenty of smoke. Smoked it while busy and did not give it constant attention but still burnt fine. Certainly worthy of everyday-smoke consideration. Smoked mine while drinking a Blue Moon. I have pics, but can't post them yet.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I like Punch and Hoyo's stuff. I look forward to seeing pix once you can post them.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

These should be the same as the Consuegras (Connies) touted by JR as Villazon seconds. I remember getting started back on cigars with this as it was my first bundle purchase. Not bad little smokes for what they were. Good enough to keep me smoking.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

They aren't a bad tasting cigar, but I don't think they are long filler. I'm not sure if they are sandwich filler, or just chunks of short filler. I bought a bundle some years back & they pooped little pieces of tobacco in my mouth when I smoked em. I would think that this means that they aren't really 2nds at all since a 2nd is supposed to be a 1st that didn't pass inspection.


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Gone through 4 of these now. First three were fine, fourth was downright horrible. Construction problems and bitter. Not unexpected to get a bad one every now and again in a bundle.


----------

